# alte C&C-teile Auflösung anpassen?



## 1821984 (26. April 2010)

*alte C&C-teile Auflösung anpassen?*

Moin moin, 
der titelname sagt schon alles. Ich habe endlich mal die guten alten Teile von Tiberiumkonflikt über Alarmstufe Rot 1 usw. alle zum laufen bekommen aber kann mir vielleicht einer verklickern, wie ich die Auflösung an heutige systeme anpassen kann? 

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

*AW: alte C&C-teile Auflösung anpassen?*

Uff, gute Frage.... Ich wüsste nicht das das geht...


----------



## 1821984 (26. April 2010)

*AW: alte C&C-teile Auflösung anpassen?*

Ja icj schau schon aber finden kann ich da nichts! Wäre ja toll, wenns schön in 1280x800 Pixel erstrahlt aber ich glaube den gedanken hatten andere auch vor mir.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. April 2010)

*AW: alte C&C-teile Auflösung anpassen?*

wen du die engine aufmöbeln kannst dann geht es.dann brauchste aber auch den quelcode.
den kriegste nicht.also geht es nicht.gute beispiele sind die mods für quake 1 und 2.den quelcode hatte id soft freigeben und es gibt keine probleme das spiel anzupassen.also auflösungen und grafikverbesserungen.


----------



## Fate T.H (26. April 2010)

*AW: alte C&C-teile Auflösung anpassen?*

Tiberiumkonflikt und Alarmstufe Rot kannste nix ändern bei Alarmstufe Rot 2 bin ich mir nicht sicher aber glaube nicht.

Bei Tiberium Sun z.B. kannste die Auflösung anpassen indem du die Sun.ini editierst.


----------



## Shiny49 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: alte C&C-teile Auflösung anpassen?*

Also bei RA2 und TS kannst du es in der .ini Datei ändern. Bei den alten Teilen weiss ich nicht wie's geht.


----------



## mFuSE (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: alte C&C-teile Auflösung anpassen?*

Du hast nur 640*400 oder 640*480  (Edit: und das nur bei C&C1 Gold Win Edition und C&C2 (= Alarm Stufe Rot 1), die davor waren DOS Spiele mit 320*240 oder so ...)
Das war früher halt noch Standard :p

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, erst ab dem dritten C&C Spiel kannst du in der ini Datei die Auflösung im Klartext eintragen. Davor ist sie wohl hart gecoded und nicht änderbar ...


----------

